
Show HN: Azula – Lightweight GPU Accelerated Electron Alternative - Schampu
https://github.com/maierfelix/azula
======
resoluteteeth
Note that this uses Ultralight which has the following licensing terms:

> Ultralight is free for non-commercial use, educational use, and also free
> for commercial use by small indie developers making less than US$100,000 a
> year. You can find full terms in the SDK. Pricing plans for larger
> commercial projects will be announced later. For more information, email us.

------
yodon
> ... azula can be used as an alternative to Electron.

I'd retitle the project/post as "Lightweight GPU Accelerated Replacement for
Electron". That's much more interesting than a GUI for Node.

~~~
Schampu
Changed the title:)

------
antoineMoPa
That Ultralight thing which this is based on looks interesting too.
[https://ultralig.ht/](https://ultralig.ht/)

------
cztomsik
I'm doing something similar
[https://github.com/cztomsik/graffiti/](https://github.com/cztomsik/graffiti/)

------
qwerty456127
Can I have a browser based on this Ultralight engine?

------
sheerun
Apple's App Store policies state: "Apps that browse the web must use the iOS
WebKit framework and WebKit Javascript.". I don't think a fork qualifies.

~~~
flyingfences
I don't think Electron apps count as "brows[ing] the web" in most cases. I
also don't think this is meant for iOS.

